# Looking for a working line mini for flyball



## toby2021 (11 mo ago)

There is a silver mini, Pre, who did very well in agility last year. She is from Safranne. I think they are not close to CA though.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Southern Ontario is a hotbed of used up, burnt out and now discarded Flyball dogs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We flirted with flyball when Lily and Peeves were young adults. We chose not to continue because we thought there was too much risk for injury and didn't find that it boosted our relationships with them. I do think people should do things with their dogs, but always hope they keep safety in mind. I think for flyball you just need a dog that is crazy for balls (Lily still is).


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> We flirted with flyball when Lily and Peeves were young adults.


I'm not surprised... it's a fast and exciting 'sport'. For the audience...
Apparently, though, it burns through dogs. 

I was hanging about down near Welland or Thorold one year, waiting for a ABI Show to start, and got talking to some Flyball people near a huge, aircraft hanger-like building... a Flyball facility. 
More 'free' rescues on their bulletin board than I've ever seen in my life.
Used up dogs...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Safranne would be my top choice. If you reach out to her, I’d be very interested in hearing Estelle’s thoughts on flyball.






Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN


Safranne Poodles, Specializing in Performance Miniature Poodles, Winona, MN



safrannepoodles.com


----------



## toby2021 (11 mo ago)

Countryboy said:


> I'm not surprised... it's a fast and exciting 'sport'. For the audience...
> Apparently, though, it burns through dogs.
> 
> I was hanging about down near Welland or Thorold one year, waiting for a ABI Show to start, and got talking to some Flyball people near a huge, aircraft hanger-like building... a Flyball facility.
> ...


So sad. I know nothing about the “culture”


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

toby2021 said:


> So sad. I know nothing about the “culture”


Me neither! Our local flyball club in Nor Cal seems so happy! They host NASDA events that my dogs and I have attended and seem like really nice people.


----------



## starlightriddlex (Dec 4, 2017)

Countryboy said:


> I'm not surprised... it's a fast and exciting 'sport'. For the audience...
> Apparently, though, it burns through dogs.
> 
> I was hanging about down near Welland or Thorold one year, waiting for a ABI Show to start, and got talking to some Flyball people near a huge, aircraft hanger-like building... a Flyball facility.
> ...


That's really surprising! Our team just competes for fun. We rarely win points and it's my Spoo's favorite thing to do. We have another mini on the team but they're ~12 years old now so it seems like a good time to get another pup for trials. 

I think competitively you have some people who absolutely do try to get the fastest dogs and wear them out, but luckily I haven't had the misfortune of working with anyone like that. I just want a pup who hopefully has as much fun as my spoo and can participate with us.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

IVDD is a known genetic risk in miniatures so be sure any breeder you look into is doing not only the PCA/OFA recommended testing but also the DNA for IVDD and that historically their lines and those they share genes with are clear of it.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Eagle hill in NC is another line to consider, One of their dogs, Ty, was in the AKC agility invitationals and won their height class. Not a small feat.



Classic/Eaglehill-South Miniature Poodles - AKC "Silver Level" Breeder Of Merit - Show News


----------

